# Yorkshire Big Breakfast - Easter Sunday - 4th April 2010



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Same venue as before&#8230;Specialist Cars of Malton. Search for good pics and report on the TT Forum.

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/special/

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... ,%20Malton

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Have a look here. We had a great time last year. There were quite a few from the TT Forum in attendance.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=136810&hilit=malton+meet

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A reminder for an event not to be missed. The TTers who attended last year had a great time...see the above links.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Not long to go now. It's always a good day out and seriously interesting. Check the links from last year.

Cheers

Joe

PS: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=136810&hilit=malton+meet&start=30


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Working Easter Sunday


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cant say for definate yet but will try and make this, looked good last year. Will be a early start though sat nav is saying 2.15 hours to get there.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Only 9 days to this event, Easter Sunday 4th April at Malton. This event is well attended and definitely worth a visit. About 10 TTs attended last year. All the owners of the various marques had a great time. It's a good opportunity to see lots of exotica in the metal as well as cars we can all afford. See you all there for a free breakfast bacon sandwich.

Joe & Judy

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=136810&hilit=malton+meet&start=30


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi joe,hope you and judy are well.Is the postcode for this YO 176 AX ? What time you heading down there ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> Hi joe,hope you and judy are well.Is the postcode for this YO 176 AX ? What time you heading down there ?


Setting off from home at 7.30 a.m. to arrive approximately 8.30 a.m.

Address and Post Code:
Specialist Cars Ltd
York Road Business Park
Malton
North Yorkshire
YO17 6AX

Tel: 0844 7000 997
0844 7000 993

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/special/contactus


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

How many going Joe ? 
80 miles for me......but if weather good, might be tempted 8) 
(If I get ironing and hoovering done :roll: )


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

jaqcom said:


> How many going Joe ?
> 80 miles for me......but if weather good, might be tempted 8)
> (If I get ironing and hoovering done :roll: )


If you're counting all the marques...hundreds  How many TTs? not sure. If the weather is good it makes all the difference and we go into Helmsley afterwards.

Joe


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

All being well, I'll be there. Just down the road for me and I can't resist bacon butties! 

F1 might delay me a bit though.


----------



## Denis Barry (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, looking forward to meeting some tt owners and the bacon butty, count me in!

Den


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Guys if I turn up late.....(GP and distance) can someone pm mobile? So if you moved on to Helmsley I might catch up with you......... Cheers David


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I've just crimped an eyelet onto my TTOC membership card and attached it to a Koni strap so that the club and myself can be recognised at the Yorkshire Big Breakfast Meet.








Andrew, you could sell this strap with the TTOC logo on it instead of the Koni one  :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll take some TTOC business cards with me. I might be able to attract one or two TT owners to join the club 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Weather check for Malton: Looks OK 

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tod ... ode=malton

Joe


----------



## hodgybysea (Feb 24, 2010)

Well Joe small world eh,nice to meet you and Judy again,out of hours that is.Plenty of metal to keep everyone interested and loads of bacon butties and coffee to recover from the previous night.
Thanks to Specialist Cars for putting on another great event,I have been to a number of their gigs for Porsche at Raby and Harewood and they always deliver the goods.
Great idea to suggest donations for the Air Ambulance,think they will have made a few bob,hope to meet you at a few more TT events Joe sometime this summer. Cheers Hodgy


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry didnt make it guys........looking for somewhere to cruise to tommorrow :roll:


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

What a great morning out! Spotted your car Joe, but not you unfortunately. Brilliant hospitality by Specialist Motors - it must cost a fortune to run a business like that! Some lovely cars around, both Specialist stock and visitors. My favourite? This very well used and obviously well loved F355:










Just because it's nice to see these things properly used instead of stuck under a dust sheet.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning

The weather was good with a fair amount of sunshine and quite warm. An air of enthusiasm was evident as expected, just like last Easter.

We both enjoyed the experience and I took a few pictures as promised. The bacon baps were very welcome, especially after a satisfying drive over to Malton in bright sunshine. A donation to the Yorkshire Air Ambulance Rescue Team was a fair exchange for an early breakfast, we thought.

One amusing thing happened as I was taking pictures. Judy overheard a man say "He must be the official paparazzi".

I spotted only one TT. He had a TTOC sticker on his rear quarter light but I lost him as he quickly mingled in the crowds of people present. As usual there were scores of cars and even more people. After the meet and as we were about to leave, I bumped into a pal coming out of a side car park, so I was able to hand out the promised TTOC business card as he wasn't yet a member but had recently started to trawl the forum. He had only recently bought his modified TT after owning a Porsche. Good decision IMO.

Here is a picture of the paparazzi and his official pass.









...and the important pics; in no particular order:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Stunning photos!!!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> Stunning photos!!!


Cheers Craig, we paparazzi have to earn a crust somehow. "Hello" events don't crop up often enough to keep me in the luxury I'm accustomed to :lol:

Here's an event you should go to. It's nearer where you are; NOT forgetting our very own Annual Event :wink:

'Supercar days' at The Dyvels, Corbridge.

Quote: Fastlane 2010 is a Supercar Show we are organising for Sunday 16th May 2010 to be held in Corbridge, Northumberland at Tynedale Rugby Club, a venue which BBC's John Inverdale stated to be the most picturesque sporting venue in the country.

The show will have trade stands including the Lotus Evora Road Show which is coming from the Lotus factory and Autosounds Newcastle who are bringing the Pioneer Demo car among others to be displayed.

http://www.fastlaneshow.co.uk/index.html

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Malton:

Another amusing thing happened. One of the Ferraris couldn't immediately get his car started when he wanted to leave the venue. There was a small crowd around the car making comments about how the owner might get it running. Judy joined in with her own suggestions, much to the amazement of the drop-jawed lookers-on.

"Try disconnecting the battery for ten minutes" she said&#8230;and "It must be the immobiliser as it's turning over but completely dead. It would be running but sounding rough if it was the engine" (one of the mechanics was poking around the engine compartment) "The sequence for setting the immobiliser has probably been upset"&#8230; and stuff I hadn't thought of myself. We left before it was sorted and headed for Helmsley and the Castlegate Tea rooms for home made apple pie and custard, along with tea for two.

Does it get any better? I don't think so and she doesn't suffer from car sickness.

I'm slightly biased but hey&#8230;

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

hodgybysea said:


> Well Joe small world eh,nice to meet you and Judy again,out of hours that is.Plenty of metal to keep everyone interested and loads of bacon butties and coffee to recover from the previous night.
> Thanks to Specialist Cars for putting on another great event,I have been to a number of their gigs for Porsche at Raby and Harewood and they always deliver the goods.
> Great idea to suggest donations for the Air Ambulance,think they will have made a few bob,hope to meet you at a few more TT events Joe sometime this summer. Cheers Hodgy


The weather forecasters are saying we are in for a summer like 1976 but what do they know. I suppose after 34 years it's possible :lol: Always check the events section on the Forum and don't forget to join the TTOC :roll:

Cheers

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day joe, some great pics as well. 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

TTCool said:


> hodgybysea said:
> 
> 
> > Well Joe small world eh,nice to meet you and Judy again,out of hours that is.Plenty of metal to keep everyone interested and loads of bacon butties and coffee to recover from the previous night.
> ...


What was the weather like in summer '76?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Some very nice motors there Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Some very nice motors there Joe


Andy, isn't it fantastic to be able to say that despite all the exotica in the world, I still prefer to own my TT. The others are just a passing fancy 

Joe


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

TTCool said:


> I spotted only one TT. He had a TTOC sticker on his rear quarter light but I lost him as he quickly mingled in the crowds of people present.


That'll be mine then and I'm guessing this one is yours:










I spotted two more TT's at the other end of the road, a red Mark 2 and a red/black Mark 1 - no owners present. Ended up with a very similar collection of photos to yours Joe. As you say, a very good day out and one to remember for next year, when we really must be better organised. Even 4 TT's in a row where yours was parked would have been a nice sight!


----------

